# Monster Iowa Whitetail



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't have many details about this deer. I know he was taken with a bow approx. a 1/4 mile from our farm. I know we've never seen him. It's amazing how these big guys can magically show up, be seen, and disappear for the rest of the year.

We have 3 deer over 170" that we know survived last year and have yet to show up. There was a 190"+ on the farm last year with double drop tines that has yet to be seen again.

I was told this guy green scored 235".


----------

